# First dry cure bacon results



## Robert H (Feb 1, 2020)

Hey all.
I have been using Pops brine for my bacon on a very regular basis and did different variations, with excellent results.
I decided to do a dry cure this time and I am very glad I did.
I went with 1.5% salt by weight, stuck with standard cure#1,  with half tsp per 5lbs.
I did not measure brown sugar but gave it a liberal layer  and just went moderately with black pepper.
Let it sit in a tub for 9days with a daily massage, then cold smoked a whole pellet trays worth and let rest a day.
Finally hot smoked it to 145F and pulled it out for a 3 day rest.
I just sliced it up and did fry up a few slices.
This is the best bacon I have made to date.
I will continue to use Pops brine for my back bacon and hocks and also for bone in loins.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 1, 2020)

Awesome bacon! Nicely done.


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 1, 2020)

looks great,


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 1, 2020)

Looks real good, and love the color you got on it

Ryan


----------



## JJS (Feb 1, 2020)

Looks awesome!

dry cured bacon is the way to go in my opinion. It’s a completely different animal


----------



## Robert H (Feb 1, 2020)

Thanks for the very kind responses.Im going to pick up another couple of bellies next week.I share a lot of what I make with family and friends, so anything I make goes pretty fast.


----------



## nanuk (Feb 1, 2020)

Looks good!


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 2, 2020)

That's some nice looking bacon!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 2, 2020)

The bacon looks, but 1/2 tsp per 5 lbs., is not enough cure #1. It should be 1 tsp per 5 pounds. I think that is why your bacon is not bright red. Next time use the bacon calculator, most of us use it and all you need is a gram scale. Here is a link to it.


			DiggingDogFarm
		

Al


----------



## Robert H (Feb 2, 2020)

Thanks for the link....must have been a brain fart on my part, I always use 1tsp per 5lbs.
Its pink through and will be fine.Maybe the vino is to blame lol.


----------

